# Some New Abby Pictures



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I finally managed to break my new camera out of the box and I've been taking pictures of the girls. Abby is an easier subject than Muffs, because Muffs runs away at the sight of the camera! So, I'm still working on Muffs, but for now, here are some new Abby pics:

Nice and relaxed:









Lying on her back in her favorite position:









Not looking too interested in her mouse at the moment:









Playing with her new favorite toy:









Just chillin:









This pic's a little fuzzy...I think she moved while I was snapping!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She looks like she is posing! You have a natural model - so cute!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awww she looks so sweet and beautiful! Thanks for sharing. You will probably need to wait until your other kitty is asleep to get her pics.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

She is gorgeous! What could be prettier then a fluffy silver girl.


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

She is so beautiful! She looks like a snow kitty.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Sooooooooo beautiful!


----------



## iunipera (Nov 7, 2010)

Gorgeous girl. Loos very snuggly!


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

What breed is Abby btw?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments. Abby doesn't seem to mind having her picture taken. Muffs keeps moving, so with a couple of exceptions, Muffs ends up looking like a blur. So, either Muffs needs to sit still, or I need to snap faster!



koobe said:


> What breed is Abby btw?


Abby is a Ragdoll/Persian mix.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Susan said:


> Abby is a Ragdoll/Persian mix.


Is Ragdoll/Persian mix a mix that a lot of breeders have been doing? By looking at Abby, the breeders should make it a breed.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

koobe said:


> Is Ragdoll/Persian mix a mix that a lot of breeders have been doing? By looking at Abby, the breeders should make it a breed.


I don't know. I didn't get Abby from a registered breeder. I found her on kijiji. At the time, I had thought about adopting another cat, but hadn't really thought seriously about it. Anyway, I was just bored one night, so I ended up browsing the kijiji website, and I saw her picture (posted below). I fell in love with her picture, and I made arrangements to go and see her. When I saw her "in person", I fell head over heals in love with her, and I took her home that same day!


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Delicious! I want to bury my face in her tummy.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Abby's baby picture is gorgeous! She is very special.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

When are you sending her to me again???


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

She's just absolutely gorgeous!!! I want to rub her tum-tum.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's stunning!!! Love her _just chillin_ picture! 

Her baby picture is adorable, simply irresistible.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Marie & Luvkitties: When I first saw Abby's baby picture, I did a double take. Even though I hadn't seriously made up my mind to adopt another cat at that point, I couldn't stop myself from calling about her! Glad I did.



Sinatra-Butters said:


> When are you sending her to me again???


You would try to steal one of the only four loves of my life?! Shame on you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Actually, she's simply distracting you, I'm stealing. :grin:


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Susan, I can't help it, I love her too much! Marie, can we share her?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sure, I'll take the first 10 years. :wink:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Marie, I believe that would be the first 10 years following the first 25 years that I will have her. Sinatra, you're WAY at the back. You will just have to love her from afar!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm happy living with her vicariously through the interwebz.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea I guess that will have to settle for that too. She would probably be cranky if she lived to be 35.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's not yet 2 and she's cranky some days!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

She's absolutely stunning!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Susan said:


> Lying on her back in her favorite position:


Look at that wink she is giving you.

Too cute.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Quick, tickle those feet.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Adorable kitty!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks again to all! And, to Dave...yes, I would love to tickle her feet, but she's too fast for me!


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Susan, can I borrow Abby for a few minutes? I promise just a few minutes. I just want to clone her.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

koobe said:


> Susan, can I borrow Abby for a few minutes? I promise just a few minutes. I just want to clone her.


Nope, nope, nope!! She's my little angel and I wouldn't part with her for even a few minutes. Besides, I think you've got enough on your hands right now with Panther, Cheetah and Mui Mui!


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Susan said:


> Nope, nope, nope!! She's my little angel and I wouldn't part with her for even a few minutes. Besides, I think you've got enough on your hands right now with Panther, Cheetah and Mui Mui!


LOL very true. The boys and girl have made me do a lot of work. But I still love Abby (Shh....don't tell my kitties)


----------

